# Knoppix von PCGH-DVD startet nicht



## Ronin269 (15. August 2009)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe schon mehrere Threads gelesen über mein Problem, aber leider enden die alle ohne Lösung und in gegenseitigen Anfeindungen.

Mein Problem:
Ich möchte Knoppix von der PCGH DVD 9/09 starten.

Es erscheint erscheint immer: 
Can't find KNOPPIX filesystem, sorry.

Meine Meinung: er findet das CD-Laufwerk nicht.

Ich habe als Board ein ASUS P5Q Pro das DVD-Laufwerk hängt am IDE Controller.

Ich habe alle möglichen Einstellungen im BIOS probiert und auch Knoppix mit nodam all-generic-ide irqpoll usw. gestartet.

Es klappt nicht. 

Hat jemand eine Idee????


----------



## Ronin269 (16. August 2009)

Ich habe ebenfalls noch Suse Linux 10.2 probiert! 

Es findet ebenfalls die Laufwerke nicht. 

Hat jemand eine Lösung???


----------



## Ronin269 (17. August 2009)

Keiner eine Idee?????????????

Ich habe nun eine Knoppix - Version über einen USB-Stick gestartet. Das klappt wunderbar.

Leider ist die Auswahl an Programmen sehr gering. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die PCGH-Edition von Knoppix auf einen Stick bekomme? Oder wie ich die DVD doch gestartet bekomme?

In Foren habe viele User Probleme mit einem ASUS Board und Linux, aber leider keiner eine Antwort.


----------



## Bauer87 (17. August 2009)

Tritt das Problem nur bei Knoppix auf oder auch bei anderen Distributionen?


----------



## Ronin269 (17. August 2009)

Hallo und danke für die Hilfe.

Ich habe probiert Knoppix aus allen möglichen PCGH DVD´s und SUSE 10.2.

Bei beiden Tritt der Fehler auf.


----------



## Ronin269 (17. August 2009)

Also Lösung in Bezug auf PCGH-Knoppix habe ich keine gefunden. 

Ich habe jetzt Kubuntu 9.04 als Live-CD, dieses findet mein CD Laufwerk.

Wäre schön, wenn PCGH einen neuen Kernel implementiert, dann sind die Treiber für das ASUS-Board mit Marvell IDE Controller im Kernel enthalten und wir ASUS Nutzer mit IDE CD-Laufwerk sind nicht mehr außen vor.


----------



## riedochs (18. August 2009)

Marvel und Linux ist elendig. Habe damal auch mehrere Anlaeufe und selbst gebaute Kernel gebraucht bis mein DVD-ROM funktioniert hat.


----------

